# Mike Wolfe picks a skylark



## rollfaster (Feb 13, 2015)

Just watched this show. Original bike except wrong pedals and someone welded a support bar on. Bought for $700.00. Rob.


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 13, 2015)

the bars neck and pedals are correct to it, I've been contacted to find it a set of grips for it by mike.
The bike appears to be a 38 which is why it had those pedals and neck from factory.

Nick.



rollfaster said:


> Just watched this show. Original bike except wrong pedals and someone welded a support bar on. Bought for $700.00. Rob.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 13, 2015)

Nick is the big time now. Can eye hav yer autograph????


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 13, 2015)

I hope not! then I would have paparazzi! I don't want that now lol

Nick.



bricycle said:


> Nick is the big time now. Can eye hav yer autograph????


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 13, 2015)

Nickinator said:


> the bars neck and pedals are correct to it, I've been contacted to find it a set of grips for it by mike.
> The bike appears to be a 38 which is why it had those pedals and neck from factory.
> 
> Nick.




Cool nick. So the 36-37 had the streamlined pedals?


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 13, 2015)

36 is when they came out first appearing but they only came with streamline pedals up until very early 37 so only about a year of them were made with those pedals 

Nick.



rollfaster said:


> Cool nick. So the 36-37 had the streamlined pedals?


----------



## catfish (Feb 13, 2015)

Anyone have any photos of Mikes bike?


----------



## decotriumph (Feb 13, 2015)

catfish said:


> Anyone have any photos of Mikes bike?


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 13, 2015)

decotriumph said:


>




That's sweet Alan. That's exactly how it looked when they pulled it down.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 13, 2015)

Nice! Even has the rarely seen Milsco seat like Marty's.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 13, 2015)

Nickinator said:


> the bars neck and pedals are correct to it, I've been contacted to find it a set of grips for it by mike.
> The bike appears to be a 38 which is why it had those pedals and neck from factory.
> 
> Nick.




Hey Nick,
    Just curious why you say '38? I believe it could be '37 or '38 but serial would tell us for sure. V/r Shawn


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 13, 2015)

that stem started in 38 on west field bikes

Nick. 



Freqman1 said:


> Hey Nick,
> Just curious why you say '38? I believe it could be '37 or '38 but serial would tell us for sure. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Feb 13, 2015)

Thanks for posting the photos. Nice bike.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 13, 2015)

The Torrington bevelok stem appeared on Elgins, mainly girls models, as early as 1936.
Chris


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 13, 2015)

wonder what's going on here:


----------



## catfish (Feb 13, 2015)

Looks like it might be the clip for a pencil kick stand.  



rustjunkie said:


> wonder what's going on here:


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 13, 2015)

Nickinator said:


> that stem started in 38 on west field bikes
> 
> Nick.




From what I've seen the Torrington Bevelock "deco" stem was on lots of Sears bikes 1936 and 1937.


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 13, 2015)

i was only aware that the non aluminum one was in 38?? Ill check my catalogs again. 
if it turns out to have a pencil kickstand its more then likely a 37.

Nick.



rustjunkie said:


> From what I've seen the Torrington Bevelock "deco" stem was on lots of Sears bikes 1936 and 1937.


----------



## bikewhorder (Feb 13, 2015)

I need to start combing my home state harder for this stuff.  This was found about 2 1/2 hours from me.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 13, 2015)

Nickinator said:


> i was only aware that the non aluminum one was in 38?? Ill check my catalogs again.
> if it turns out to have a pencil kickstand its more then likely a 37.
> 
> Nick.




Interesting, I've never seen or had one that _was _aluminum.


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 13, 2015)

My bad  duraluminum 

Nick. 




rustjunkie said:


> Interesting, I've never seen or had one that _was _aluminum.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Feb 13, 2015)

bricycle said:


> Nick is the big time now. Can eye hav yer autograph????




Hahaha that was me that contacted him looking for the grips for mike Smoopy and mike are doing the refurb on it. They ask me so of course I had to turn to nick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Feb 13, 2015)

On my  38 skylark my stem is just a plain Jane... a non aluminum art deco one guys!


----------



## Smoopy's (Feb 14, 2015)

decotriumph said:


>




Hey!! I've seen that shop before..


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Feb 14, 2015)

Smoopy's said:


> Hey!! I've seen that shop before..



The man himself! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## STRADALITE (Feb 17, 2015)

The guy that Mike bought this from said he paid $10 for it at a yard sale.


----------



## dubsey55 (Feb 19, 2015)

Should be able to accurately place the year of this Westfield(?) built bike by the serial number, right,? what?


----------

